# N64 Backwards Compatability (Tristar 64, Super GameBoy, RetroGen Adapter, ect.)



## TeeR (Dec 9, 2012)

Exactly how many systems are physically backwards compatible with the N64?

Tristar 64
 N64 (Region Free)
 Famicom
  NES (Famicom to NES Adapter)
  Famicom Disk System
 Super Famicom/SNES
  GameBoy (Super GameBoy)
  GameBoy-Compatible GameBoy Color (Super GameBoy)
  Genesis (RetroGen Adapter)
   Master System (Power Base Converter)

Are there any other systems that could be played on the N64? Example:

Could there be a hack for Pokemon Stadium/2 that let you play any GB/GBC game?
Would the Genesis Add-ons work?


----------



## DanTheManMS (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not quite sure what you're asking, but there was something like the Super Game Boy but for the N64: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_64_accessories#Wide-Boy_64 (also see the GB Hunter later on in the 3rd-party accessories section)

As for the Pokemon Stadium one, it looks like it's a pretty bad emulator that probably only works for the Pokemon games. Look at http://www.pocketheaven.com/ph/boards/viewtopic.php?p=51600 for some discussion on that.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 10, 2012)

I think if you have a Flash Cart for the N64 I think there is a NES emulator for it.....

I have been Googleing around for it while making this post and I can't find it anywhere, but I could swear I did see one. It was super primative and looked like Dos and it only supported like 2 or 3 mappers (I might also be remembering wrong since it has been a long time since I read about it. Maybe it was some ones project and they never finished it?)

Edit: Ok I wasn't completely insane, I found it. 

Limited Mapper support but it does support more than I thought. 

http://www.neoflash.com/forum/index.php?topic=6332.0


----------



## TeeR (Dec 10, 2012)

The WideBoy-64 could be compatable with GameBoy, GameBoy Color & GameBoy Advance. Too bad they never released it for retail, but someone could of made a reproduction of it.










Could we be able to somehow play these Game Systems (legitimately, with a physical cartridge) on N64:

-Atari 2600
-Game Gear
-Satellaview
-Sega CD
-Sega 32X
-GameBoy Color
-GameBoy Advance


----------



## Rydian (Dec 10, 2012)

Er... why?  Why specifically on an N64?

If it's because of the controller, there's kits out there you can get to convert your legit controller to a USB one.


----------



## TeeR (Dec 10, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Er... why?  Why specifically on an N64?
> 
> If it's because of the controller, there's kits out there you can get to convert your legit controller to a USB one.


Just to see how many system's libraries we could fit onto one piece of hardware (not with emulators or rereleases but with physical original cartridges). Maybe to get the best original-cartridge based retro gaming experience all on one console.


----------

